# Podxt



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Last year I went out and got a PODXT for recording purposes.
Now I am thinking about playing live and I am spending a lot of time checking out amps.
Stupid me not realizing that with the POD I really don't have to spend much time on amp research 'cause the POD will give me what I want thru basically any amp within reason right?
Now I do own an older Yamaha 100 watt keyboard amp, which I was going to run my acoustics thru however that amp should actually be very good running with my POD don;t ya think?
Actually been looking into the BOSE PAS and the PODXT running direct thru the BOSE would prolly be tremendous and the BOSE handling the acoustic and vocals also.
Anybody with experience on any of the above enlighten me further with the pros and cons?
Benee Wafers


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My guitarist uses the PodXtLive along with a Carver power amp and 2 Marshall cabs. He can pretty much replicate any guitar sound of bands that we cover. 
It took him many months to figure out all his patches though and take care of volume disparites between patches. Some would rip your head off, others were too quiet. 
He swears by the thing. He got rid of all his other pedals and just has the XT on the floor.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks James. Yeah it takes some time to get all that stuff the way you want it but once its done you're flying.
Curious as to what guitar(s) he uses?
Benee


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Thanks James. Yeah it takes some time to get all that stuff the way you want it but once its done you're flying.
> Curious as to what guitar(s) he uses?
> Benee


2 MIM Strats. His cabs are 2 Marshall 4x10s. Apparantly you can specify "Cab modellers" on the POD, but he's still looking at getting a 2x12 or 4x12 to fatten up the sound.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes James not only cab modelers but also mic models i.e. you can even choose which mic you want to mic the amp you choose.
Good stuff. Thanks
Benee


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The modeller claims may be true if running straight to the console or FOH, but they only sound as good as the cabs you're running if you are using the Pod as a pre-amp with power and cabs.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

From my expierence with a POD they sound a whole lot better going thru a power amp setup. I used mine with a Tech 21 Power engine. Nice setup actually. In a small club I used it as an amp setup, whereas at a larger venue I used it as a stage monitor and DI it into the board.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

No doubt James the better the cabs the better the sound.
Hi Paul. Tech 21? Have to google it and learn of what you speak.
Thanks
Benee Wafers


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Aha. Paul I checked out the Tech 21. That was the 60W is that correct?
So you plug into the POD, plug the POD into the powered speaker et voila pure POD sound.
Really not bad, not bad at all.
What kind of speaker is used? What kind of tone/sound does the cab lend to the POD?
Go figure I've already got the PODXT for another 300 or so bucks I get the Power amp and that's all I need.
Very interesting indeed.
Benee Wafers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The speaker has there own name on it but I have a hunch they are made by celestion. What you put in you get out. If you model a tweed you get a tweed and so on. Kind of like a stereo power amp idea. They have a cool vintage look to them. I still have mine, I use it as an acoustic amp now. Plug a magicstomp acoustic box in and hey... sounds good. I payed around 435.00 for mine from L&M.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

+1 on the Tech 21 power engine. I have one and think they are fantastic for any modelling effects like the Pod. I run my Podxt direct into the Tech21. It really reproduces the sound you hear when you plug in direct to the Podxt. I found that using other amps, the sound became colored by the amps preamp.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just checked out the Tech 21 Power Engine Site. If you are going to use something like the PODxt Live or Tech 21 SansAmp, it makes sense to have a transparent power sources. Who else makes a power amp 'head' like this. 

I could also see different speaker cabs making a difference such as a 2x12 Greeback closed back or a 4x10 Vintage Jensen open back for example. So that's why, just the head.


----------

